# New puppy whines almost all the time



## Kon2D3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm in desperate need of some help. I just got a 9.5 week old German Shepherd today. I met the breeder and she was a very nice and responsible person. It seems like she does an incredible job at breeding German Shepherds. Well, one of the girls that we were looking at was very loving and affectionate pup. I now realize that when we were at the breeder's house, the pup did whine a little bit but I didn't think anything of it at the time. 

Well the pup whimpered and whined and cried all the way to our home but the breeder said that was to be expected. But now she still hasn't stopped whining except for when she's sleeping. Besides that, it doesn't matter what she is doing, whether she's is sniffing something, eating food, drinking, outside on a walk, or even sitting in our laps, she is still whining. We don't know what to do. We give her love, attention, toys, but nothing seems to satisfy it. 

Please help!


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

That's normal  My puppy did it too for at least the first week I had her, maybe more, and she was 4 months old - just hadn't been away from her mom or her people and she wasn't used to being alone in the crate. I put the crate on the bed next to me to help her calm down but she still whined a bit, but eventually it went away.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep, the whining is normal! She's been in one home with people she knew, her mama, her siblings, that was her world. Now, she's somewhere new, with new people, new sights, sounds, and smells, and she's just a baby at that age. 
Some things that can help:
- getting a towel, blanket, stuffed toy that had been around her mama or siblings, or breeder, so she has that comforting, familiar scent around her.
- cover the crate if she whines in the crate.
- put a kitchen timer in the crate; the tick tock can remind puppies of mama's heartbeat.
- put a piece of YOUR clothing near her, in her bed, crate, or comfy spot. As she spends more time in your home, you will become her new "security blanket", as you are giving her love, affection, food, toys. So, having your scent nearby can also be comforting.

The very best thing to do is to ignore the whining. I know, it's hard, you just want to comfort them, but you don't want her to learn that when she whines, she gets your attention.


----------



## petlover84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't worry whining is normal to almost all dogs especially when they are with their new owner. It is there way to cope up with their stresses. As they grow and become more familiar with your home and member of your hold the dog will eventually overcome that behavior.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Esp GSDs, they are a naturally vocal breed, Josefina whined alot the first week or so, think about it: your pup is away from his/her sibs, mom & the only home she's ever known, just be patient & work on EST a routine she csn count on, dogs find comfort in a routine


----------

